# Oracle Drip Tray too empty?



## Rudhamstile (6 mo ago)

Hi. Upgraded from a BE to an Oracle. One of my annoyances of the BE was large volume of purged residue (yuk) and regular cleaning etc- however the Oracle has hardly any. Is this correct or is there a blockage possibly etc?
Thanks


----------

